# Travel Mugs



## Mike8850 (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's some mugs I've made for my next show this weekend.



The mugs are made from domestic hardwoods with a water based finish.

As usual all questions and comments welcome,
Mike


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 3, 2015)

Very nice....... good luck at the show. Keep us posted how they do. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 3, 2015)

Those are really nice.


----------



## mark james (Dec 3, 2015)

Those are beautiful Mike!  

Curious, as now I want to make some...  Which water based finish did you use?


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow! Those are great looking.


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks guys,
I use Minwax Polycrylic. It's nice because you can put on several coats in a day. I  spray it on with a cheap HF spray gun and a make shift spray booth.
Mike


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 3, 2015)

Mike - completely cool. I've done them before but not that nice. Well done! Bet they sell quick!


----------



## magpens (Dec 3, 2015)

Very NICE, indeed !!!

There appears to be some cross-hatch patterning in the middle of some. . How do you do that ?

Also, where do you get the stainless steel liners ?  Thanks.


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 4, 2015)

I used a Sorby texturing tool for the crosshatching.
The liners are from plastic mugs I get from Discount Mug.
Mike


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Dec 6, 2015)

Got a chance to meet Mike and his wife today and to see these in person. The pictures don't do them justice. As I was walking away Mike had a full booth of people and most of the day of the show still to come!


----------



## Marmotjr (Aug 7, 2016)

Mike,

Sorry to bump an old thread, but where do you get the inserts from?  The only site I can find by that name is a promotional site, and I'm not sure which mug you get.

Thanks!


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice work Mike they look great..


----------



## kentonjm (Aug 8, 2016)

Marmotjr said:


> Mike,
> 
> Sorry to bump an old thread, but where do you get the inserts from?
> 
> Thanks!



Yup, I'd like to know that too.


----------

